# String Quartet ID



## violinistic (Apr 26, 2014)

Would a kind soul be able to identify the two (?) different pieces played by what has to be string quartet in this clip from a classic Soviet movie, "Magic Strength of Art":

from 7:36-9:52
http://my.mail.ru/mail/sckobelewa.swetlana/video/279/6064.html

I don't know about the first piece, but the second one sounds like Mendelssohn.
Thank you so much!


----------

